# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Dr. Refik İbrahim Saydam Kimdir?

## ceyda

662.jpg
Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin 4. Başbakanı İbrahim Refik Saydam 1881 yılında İstanbul'da doğdu. Askeri Tıbbiyeyi Doktor yüzbaşı olarak bitiren Refik Bey Almanya'da Berlin Askeri Tıp Akademisi'nde Brandenburg, Danzig, Spandou ve Scharite'te eğitim gördü. Balkan Savaşı'nda Antalya'da ve Çatalca cephesinde Kolera hastalığını önleyici çalışmalar yaptı. 

1914'te atandığı sahra genel sağlık müfettiş muavinliği sırasında bakteriyoloji enstitüsünü örgütleyerek tifo, dizanteri, veba ve kolera aşılarının, tetanos ve dizanteri serumlarının burada üretilmesini ve I. Dünya Savaşı boyunca ordu ihtiyacının karşılanmasını sağladı. Salgın hastalıklarla mücadelesini Hasankale'de cephe hizmetinde sürdürdü. Tifüse karşı hazırladığı aşı Tıp Literatürüne geçti ve I. Dünya Savaşında Alman ordusunda ve Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda kullanıldı.

1919'da 9. Kolordu sağlık müfettişi muavinliği görevi ile Mustafa Kemal'in yanında Samsun'a çıkan Refik Bey Erzurum'da Mustafa Kemal'in karargâhı dağıtıldıktan sonra Erzurum askeri hastanesi bulaşıcı hastalıklar servisi şefliğine atandı. Fakat bu görevi kabul etmeyerek ordudan ayrıldı. Erzurum ve Sivas kongresinin çalışmalarına katıldı.

1920'de TBMM'ye Beyazıt milletvekili ve Milli Savunma Vekaletine bağlı Sıhhiye Dairesi Başkanı olarak girdi. İkinci dönemden başlayarak üyeliğini İstanbul milletvekili olarak sürdürdü. Aynı yıl Sağlık ve Sosyal Yardım (Sıhhat ve İçtimai Muavenet) bakanı seçildi.

Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin ilk Sağlık Bakanı olan Refik Bey 14 yıl sürecek olan bu görevinde sağlık hizmetlerinin temellerini attı. 1924'de Ankara'da ve daha sonra Erzurum, Diyarbakır, Sivas ve diğer birçok ilde memleket hastaneleri, doğum ve çocuk bakımevleri açtı. Ayrıca bu konuda eleman yetiştirilmesine önem vererek sağlık kursları, tıp öğrenci yurtları 1928'de Hıfzıssıhha Enstitüsünü ve Mektebini, İstanbul ve Ankara'da verem savaş dispanserlerini kurdu.

1931- 1938 yıllarında zaman zaman Eğitim ve Maliye Bakanlıklarına vekaleten bakan Refik Saydam, Atatürk'ün ölümünden sonra İçişleri Bakanlığı, CHP genel sekreterliği ve 15 yıl Kızılay Başkanlığı yaptı. 1939 - 1942 yılları arasında Başbakan iken Sağlık konusuna ayrıca önem verem Refik Saydam " Devlet İdaresi A'dan Z'ye bozuktur, düzeltmek ister" diyerek devlet yönetiminde köklü bir reform taraftarıydı. 1942' de İstanbul'un besin sorununun düzenlemesi için yaptığı inceleme gezisinde öldü.

----------

